# Chubby Gorillas - Which do you prefer?



## YeOldeOke (4/7/20)

Please help us decide.




Does it matter, and are there pros/cons for you?

Your opinion much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wimmas (4/7/20)

Black! I am not sure if there is any fact to it, but I believe it protects the juice more against direct light and therefore preserves the quality for longer. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/7/20)

Wimmas said:


> Black! I am not sure if there is any fact to it, but I believe it protects the juice more against direct light and therefore preserves the quality for longer.
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


@Wimmas Didya click the vote goody?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/7/20)

Calling the ladies! Won't some of you let us know your opinions by voting pls? Only 2 voted so far...
@Hooked Help!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (6/7/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> Calling the ladies! Won't some of you let us know your opinions by voting pls? Only 2 voted so far...
> @Hooked Help!



I voted soon after you started the thread @YeOldeOke.

*C'mon gals - cast your vote, or history will turn back the clock and you will lose all your voting rights forever more!*

Seriously - it would be very interesting to see if men and women differ in their preference for juice bottles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## LeislB (6/7/20)

I prefer the black bottles, cast my vote on the thingy too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (9/7/20)

I like it clear becasie I like to see the color change

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/7/20)

Thanks for giving your opinions. Its a very small sample, especially from the ladies, who make up a large chunk of our customer base. Appreciate it anyways.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/7/20)

For what its worth, I don't like chubby gorilla bottles @YeOldeOke 

They take AGES for the juice to come out - 
and I find most of them leak a bit when using them - I always get juice on the top
Finally, many of them are incredibly difficult to open - at least for me
The old softer "conventional" squeezable bottles are much better IMO.

On some of them I can cut the tip at an angle for the juice to come out faster - but on others this trick doesnt work - so I end up cursing and wanting to throw it away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (15/7/20)

Silver said:


> For what its worth, I don't like chubby gorilla bottles @YeOldeOke
> 
> They take AGES for the juice to come out -
> and I find most of them leak a bit when using them - I always get juice on the top
> ...


I agree on loving the squeeze bottles, I have some for making 0nic test juices in, however they arent child proof, and I cant have that in my house

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I agree on loving the squeeze bottles, I have some for making 0nic test juices in, however they arent child proof, and I cant have that in my house



I hear you on the child proof situation and I agree with you

But for normal low nic juices I think its fine to use the older bottles and keep them higher up out of reach of the "baby ladder" that my junior now knows how to operate.... haha

High nic and nic concentrates have to be far far away and must have childproof caps - the more barriers the better. If they glug down a 48mg nic concentrate I dont want to know what would happen. And I also dont want to go the hospital right now...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (15/7/20)

My juices are on a shelf even I need a ladder for

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/7/20)

Silver said:


> For what its worth, I don't like chubby gorilla bottles @YeOldeOke
> 
> They take AGES for the juice to come out -
> and I find most of them leak a bit when using them - I always get juice on the top
> ...



Same here, I prefer HDPE 100ml bottles. We offer chubbies as an option, about half our customers prefer them, the other half HDPE.
We were thinking of black vs clear. We use clear at the moment. I prefer black, for no practical reason, @ADV-Des prefers clear, for practical reasons 

Maybe we'll offer both as an option, if I can sneak it past the boss. 

There are a number of small issues affecting vapers' personal choice, some valid some just perception - perception is also important - but put all these small issues together and they start making quite a difference. Of course the product inside is by far the most important, but if that is satisfied the bells and whistles come into play.

It is good to be in a place where we can worry about the bells and whistles, it means the product has been accepted as very good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/7/20)

We now offer the black chubby as an option in 100ml.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (31/7/20)

Silver said:


> I hear you on the child proof situation and I agree with you
> 
> But for normal low nic juices I think its fine to use the older bottles and keep them higher up out of reach of the "baby ladder" that my junior now knows how to operate.... haha
> 
> High nic and nic concentrates have to be far far away and must have childproof caps - the more barriers the better. If they glug down a 48mg nic concentrate I dont want to know what would happen. And I also dont want to go the hospital right now...


I think they would grow chest hair and a beard instantly....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (31/7/20)

It is so good to hear about parents being responsible with putting vape gear out of reach of children.

My kids are 35 and 31.

Any idea's how I can keep them out of my wallet and bank accounts, they seem to think I have an unlimited source of funds

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

